# Help !! Long Term Rentals



## jonyj (Jan 20, 2013)

I am planning on moving to Portugal in the new year and want to rent / lease property long term, can anyone suggest some good web sites or info of Agents here in UK or Portugal.


----------



## Edislaw (Jul 7, 2013)

*Long Term Lets*

Most Portuguese agencies are very local and have little English. Unless you speal or at least red Portuguese you are limited to sites, like this one, where the main language is English.

Rental rates vary enormously but usually, for prices lower than one might pay in the UK it is possible to obtain much larger and better appointed properties.

Try placing adverts on Expat websites and also international sites like Visa Street and Gumtree.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário and OLX are normally recommended for long term lets as opposed to "holiday lets"


----------



## Dripdry (Apr 7, 2013)

I was told off for letting people know I have a house for rent in Tavira for long term I am not allowed to let you know my email address by the mods, so you could send a message

I still have, and a farm in the hills


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

It's not difficult to understand real estate listings if you're not fluent in Portuguese. Learn some property terminology, the words for rent vs sell, etc. I second the sites that Canoeman offered, plus look at the biggies such as Remax and ERA as well as google for agencies in your particular geographic area of interest.


----------

